# 96401 Administration code and Xolair



## MichaelGA (Apr 10, 2017)

The patient's dose of Xolair is split into 2 separate injection sites. The reimbursement rep from the drug company has told us to bill 96401 with 2 units which have been paying.  Shouldn't it be one administration for the one "dose" of Xolair despite the number of sticks?


----------

